# Scotland



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We're heading up to Scotland 22nd til 29th July. Anyone up that way, more than welcome to meet up. Were off Perth then Peterhead then ???


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane 
wish we could join you . .. but not in Peterhead, wrong coast, rather head for the west coast, starting in Oban, see my camp site entry for Oban.

Whatever you decice have a good one


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Would love to meet but like scotjimland wrong coast  We are going to Oban tomorrow to North Ledaig with sis hubby and 2 kids as they want to see 'Balamory' (me n' Gav goin fishin). Then 21st to Brighouse Bay for a week. Hope you have good time and weather picks up


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Shane - could you be more specific with dates / locations? 8) Scotland's a fairly big place :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Were off Perth then Peterhead then ???


Here's a Scottish joke for you to impress everyone with up on the northeast coast.

Man from Peterhead goes to Edinburgh for a holiday - gets knocked down by a no. 41 bus - ends up in the Royal Infirmary - coma for 2 weeks - eventually comes round with nurse standing over him mopping his brow, who says, "Comfy?" He whispers, "Peterheid......".

 

You had to grow up there.....

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Shane - could you be more specific with dates / locations? 8) Scotland's a fairly big place :roll:


Its mainly a "partially planned" trip... the plan so far is pass a friends at gateshead, who is hopefully also travelling up with us. Then head for a site near Edinburgh for Sunday night (22nd). Monday continue to travel up towards Peterhead, with a view to staying for maybe Monday and Tuesday night to allow us time to visit family. Then the plan ends and t mobile payg internet + ukcampsites kicks in... lol We'll travel round a few places in the area, with a view to being back home in Lincolnshire for Sunday 29th. Its a kinda Snelly magical mystery tour! It worked in May when we did northen England, we saw some awesome places!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

If you're not stopping at/in Edinburgh & don't want to pay the big rates, try YELLOWCRAIG near Dirleton 20 miles down the east coast from Edinburgh - on the way if you're coming up the A1.

North Berwick & the other coastal villages are lovely (FABBY fish & chips).

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

asprn said:


> If you're not stopping at/in Edinburgh & don't want to pay the big rates, try YELLOWCRAIG near Dirleton 20 miles down the east coast from Edinburgh - on the way if you're coming up the A1.
> 
> North Berwick & the other coastal villages are lovely (FABBY fish & chips).
> 
> Dougie.


Im not a member of the CC.

I was looking here:

http://www.drummohr.org/


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Would have loved to join you, Scotland is one of our favorite places to visit in the wendy house and we were due to be up there ourselves over those dates, but Glenn will be away on a course now and I can't go on my own 

Have a great time. 
If you have thought about wild camping then check out this site there are lots of places you can stay.

wild camping England, Scotland & Wales

Tina & Glenn


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Im not a member of the CC.


You don't have to be. 



Snelly said:


> I was looking here:http://www.drummohr.org/


Drummohr is ok - fine for a night. You MUST go to the >> Luca <<ice cream shop - a truly inner-body experience, and make sure you get a White Pudding Supper from the chippy first.

Argghhh - got me going now. White Pudding..... mmm... White Pudding....

Dougie.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Mmmmm.....Luca's. Just had one tonight. Yum yum yum.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

davesport said:


> Mmmmm.....Luca's. Just had one tonight. Yum yum yum.


Tell me you're kidding. :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Would love to meet up in Scotland but unfortunately we have to work   . Its just so unfair.... Have a great weekend you luck buggers.

Johnny F


----------

